# Ankle Fracture Help



## AR2728

Need ICD assistance coding Distal fibula fracture with posterior malleolus fracture.  

Any assistance with the CPT code for the closed reduction of this fracture would be appreciated as well.

These ankle fractures really stump me.


----------



## armen

AR2728 said:


> Need ICD assistance coding Distal fibula fracture with posterior malleolus fracture.
> 
> Any assistance with the CPT code for the closed reduction of this fracture would be appreciated as well.
> 
> These ankle fractures really stump me.



Distal fibula would be the lateral malleolus and posterior malleolus is tibia so I would code icd9 824.4 bimalleolar fracture, closed. "Bi" means two. "Bimalleolar" means that two of the three parts or "malleoli" of the ankle are broken.

 and Cpt would be 27808 without manipulation 27810 with manipulation.


----------



## AR2728

Thank you!


----------



## rajabalaji

What is the ICD 9 CM for posterior malleolar fracture code ?


----------



## Dhaneshmurali

*posterior malleolus fracture*

Lower end of tibia is more inferior than anterior. This portion of tibia is called posterior malleolus. This is located almost same region nearby medial malleolus. 

There is no seperate code for posterior malleolus fracture. So, we can take medial malleolus fracture code 824.0 for posterior malleolus fracture.

Regards,

Dhanesh M


----------

